# Kindle 3 Frozen: Help would be appreciated! (SOLVED: Thanks!)



## whyareyouthewaythatyouare10 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, I know you guys hear this question over and over again, but I just want to be sure that my hunch that I need to get Amazon to fix the screen is right. Earlier this afternoon, my Kindle was running low on batteries. I didn't have my charger with me, so I had to wait till I got home. When I attempted to turn the Kindle on, it had a weird, scrambled picture. Then, I charged it until it was fully charged and tried again. Nothing. I tried the holding it down for five seconds. Then the next one where you hold it for fifteen seconds. Nothing. I think it needs replaced. I would appreciate it so much if I could get some opinions on what you guys think might be wrong with it.

Since I'm new at this, I can't figure out how to post pictures... So I am going to put the links to my pictures I took. I hope that's okay!

Thank you.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5576445122


__
https://flic.kr/p/5576448172


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like your Kindle's screen has failed. . . .possibly a crack in the glass layer.  Completely unrelated to the battery.  Contact Kindle CS and explain and they'll no doubt send you a replacement.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolutely cracked on the inside.


----------



## whyareyouthewaythatyouare10 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you both so much! I really appreciate it. I'm going to go contact Amazon right now. Thanks again!


----------



## whyareyouthewaythatyouare10 (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay, just an update for anyone who's curious:

I got Amazon to call me and within 5 minutes everything was resolved. They are sending me a new Kindle on Monday. I am so impressed with the customer service! They were so nice, friendly, and helpful.

Also, I was impressed with you guys for helping me discover what the problem was. Thanks so much! Hope to see you guys around the different Kindle boards.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy to hear everything worked out.



jewelrybyKAS said:


> Thanks so much! Hope to see you guys around the different Kindle boards.


You're not leaving us are you?


----------



## whyareyouthewaythatyouare10 (Mar 31, 2011)

ireadbooks said:


> Happy to hear everything worked out.
> 
> You're not leaving us are you?


Of course not! You guys are just too fun, sweet, and helpful. My name's Kelsey btw. <3


----------

